# Boot manager sucks!



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm done with this program already, it fails more than it works. It takes forever to load up a rom only to have it fail. It will take about 15/20 minutes then eventually my phone just reboots. Iv tried un and re installing, deleting bootmanagers folder, then un and re installing, iv tried ext 2 and 4 and I have force large boot img checked off, and the screen is always on. The app is a nice concept and when it works its great, but like I said it fails more than it works. At this point it is faster to load a rom and do a backup through recovery.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## normmcgarry (Dec 16, 2011)

Troll.


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, a troll huh. I guess trolls reply to peoples posts to help them out, donate to devs, and most important can't bitch about an app they wasted time trying to get to work. Get out of here with that troll bs.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

I had loads of failures until I freed up half of my 32gb sd card.
I'm assuming you are forcing large image and keep screen on?
I've also seen mentions of turning logging off in SU.
DougB.


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

I did all but the logging, ill give it one last shot. Thanks

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## elmer1500 (Oct 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. I have nothing but success. Have you tried emailing them. They are quick to respond and are SUPER helpful. I can't think of one rom that hasn't installed and not kidding I have tried them all.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ncobs (Sep 13, 2011)

In your OP you say you have keep screen on checked on and large boot img turned off... if you have force large boot img turned off and you're on a thunderbolt it has ZERO chance of working. That button is there mostly for our phones. Thunderbolt needs the large boot img. If you turn that on, and re-install your roms, I suspect your results will be much better!


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion. When I said I have large boot image checked off I meant is selected like the box is checked. My bad on that poor choice of words there. I sent them an email just now. I know I said im done with bm, but it is a usefull app when it works and after trying so many times I was very pissed.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenMilone (Jul 21, 2011)

i had to uninstall/reinstall bootmanager after turning off super user logging to get it to work right. couldnt be happier now.


----------



## poeskippds (Jan 9, 2012)

I have this app and it works great. I'd suggest going to the dev's website they have a great troubleshooting forum there with people that REALLY know the app.


----------



## normmcgarry (Dec 16, 2011)

djj624 said:


> Wow, a troll huh. I guess trolls reply to peoples posts to help them out, donate to devs, and most important can't bitch about an app they wasted time trying to get to work. Get out of here with that troll bs.


Yeah, I was just kidding dude. Just thought it was funny because you didn't really ask for help or anything; you were just bitchin'.


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Man this app hates my phone! Now it won't even boot into the app. Keep getting a force close. Only thing I did different was pick up my son from school. Lol. Tried un and re installing with no luck.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## robnez (Jan 7, 2012)

djj624 said:


> Man this app hates my phone! Now it won't even boot into the app. Keep getting a force close. Only thing I did different was pick up my son from school. Lol. Tried un and re installing with no luck.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


You're not the only one with this issue. I posted on their forums and still got nowhere. I wouldn't mind if it worked but it hasn't yet. They keep telling me I have force large boot image unchecked when they look at my logs, but I even posted a screenshot showing it checked. Someone mentioned that freeing up space helped, so maybe I'll try that. I know I only have like six gigs left.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

eh, I have 23 gig free and it still isnt working for me. gone through all the steps, no luck


----------



## eysern (Nov 8, 2011)

Fyi, there was an update released today. Might resolve these issues...


----------

